# Do any of you have to sleep with a fan by your bed?!?



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 1, 2021)

In GA, an overhead fan is very appreciated in the warm summer months

When I was in Michigan for the summer (with cooler temps/less humidity) 2 years ago, a pillar fan moved the air around enough to help me sleep.

@PamfromTx were you referring mainly to moving air or white noise while you sleep?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2021)

I sleep with one by the bed for the white noise.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 1, 2021)

Yep.
Turned the ceiling fan on last night.  Getting up to 3 digits around here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> In GA, an overhead fan is very appreciated in the warm summer months
> 
> When I was in Michigan for the summer (with cooler temps/less humidity) 2 years ago, a pillar fan moved the air around enough to help me sleep.
> 
> @PamfromTx were you referring mainly to moving air or white noise while you sleep?


both


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Our last house I did in the hot summer months since we had no AC. Here we do.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 1, 2021)

I need air from a fan blowing on my face.   I don't know why.  Doctor gave up trying to figure me out.   (Just kidding about the doctor).   When I was being recovered from my last surgery... the recovery nurse told me that I was a very difficult patient; I kept pulling the oxygen mask off my face.  She then brought a fan and put it by my side.  LOL  I was in heaven.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2021)

I dont have a fan as such but I can’t stand stuffiness so I always have a window open a tiny bit unless the winds blowing a gale or it’s very cold .
I have roller shutter (s). on my bedroom window so it makes it possible to leave the window and shutter open a tiny bit for air circulation


----------



## Lara (Jun 1, 2021)

_Ceiling fans blowing on me at night drive me nuts 
I like the AC at 68 at night but not blowing on my head 
And then I get under the covers to get warm and cozy...go figure_


----------



## Chet (Jun 1, 2021)

On summer evenings after the sun goes down I use a large fan as an exhaust fan to pull cooler air in through every open window in the house. When I go to sleep I have a fan blow night air into the bedroom.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2021)

I used to sleep with a fan on all year for white noise and would turn it backwards in the winter because the air was so cold.  I now put the fan on at night to sleep when it's too warm in my bedroom but other times I put my sound machine on with waves crashing to put me to sleep.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jun 1, 2021)

Not me personally, I’m always cold, thanks thyroid but my daughter does year round.
Poor son in law is always saying he’s surprised there isn’t frost on his mustache in the winter!


----------



## drifter (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes, I sleep with a fan near my bed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2021)

We have central ac but because the hubby likes it so darn hot I sleep in my daughters old room with a window ac. 
I do the same in the winter so I can have a window open. I've gotten up in the morning with flakes of snow on the sill.
Having the ac in the window helps provide white noise as well.
I have a sound machine for times when I don't have the ac on or in the winter, sometimes I use my Kindle for soothing sounds.


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2021)

I have a fan on the dresser, pointed at me or the ceiling fan on.  I have to have moving air to sleep...and the sound helps, too.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 1, 2021)

no, open window.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 1, 2021)

Chet said:


> On summer evenings after the sun goes down I use a large fan as an exhaust fan to pull cooler air in through every open window in the house. When I go to sleep I have a fan blow night air into the bedroom.


Yup

We've got wunna these



We move it into whatever room we want

Mostly the bedroom
Windows wide open
Love it


----------



## Jules (Jun 1, 2021)

It seems that lots of people use a fan.  A friend even travels with one.  

For me it’s the window open and I listen to podcasts of soothing noises - waves, rain, etc.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

I just keep the window open, but I do turn on a fan when little Collin is here. The noise relaxes him and he goes to sleep in just a few minutes.


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

I do, but during the cooler months I have, it faced away from me.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 2, 2021)

My mother and dad always slept with a fan going also.  My brother does too.  I like a ceiling fan going on low even with the a/c going.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 2, 2021)

A Fan???? 


TonightSnow ending near midnight then mainly cloudy with 30 percent chance of flurries. Wind northeast 20 km/h becoming light overnight. Low minus 4. Wind chill near minus 9.*Wed, 2 Jun*Mainly cloudy. Clearing late in the afternoon. Wind up to 15 km/h. High plus 1. Wind chill minus 8 in the morning. UV index 4 or moderate.NightMainly sunny. Wind becoming east 20 km/h in the evening. Low minus 2. Wind chill minus 8 overnight.


----------



## gamboolman (Jun 2, 2021)

ms gamboolgal and I have always used Fan(s).  It is hot and humid in East Texas as it was everywhere else we lived over the 43 years I worked in the Oilfields.  the only place it was not humid was in West Texas but that was only for about 6 years or so, but it did get hot out West.

In addition to Central Air Conditioning, we have Ceiling Fans in every room of our house.  We have 2 Oscillating Fans in our Bedroom.

Hell, we even have a Ceiling Fan in our Master Bathroom.  I use it but ms gamboolgal turns it off...

We do like to have the air moving.  We do keep the house warmer due to the moving air but we still use and appreciate the Air Con here in the hot humid Houston area.

And the noise of the Fan(s) does probably help with sleeping.  Especially with the evil Tinnitus I have had for the last 20 some odd years.

It would be tough to give up Central Air and rely only on Fans.

gambooman...


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 2, 2021)

Sleeping with a fan beside the bed can be difficult, especially if you're married. I find that an autograph is the best way to get rid of them.


----------



## timoc (Jun 2, 2021)

I'd just like Fan from the chip-shop to snuggle up with, she's really cool.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes I sleep with a fan pointing at my bed .. remote control oscillating ,like this one...







..I've got a ceiling fan, but that just irritates me, it's too noisy


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 2, 2021)

Not unless it gets extremely hot....which is a rarity here.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 2, 2021)

On our farm I think you would die if you didn't have a fan, EVERYWHERE! 90-100 degrees, humidity 80 for weeks in the summer. We started using window air conditioners also... about 1980. We now use three, and still have to push the cool air around with floor fans. As we age it seems our tolerance for being uncomfortable diminishes. Having the right clothes on, and temperature control...a very important part of our lives.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2021)

Ceiling fan..yes. By the bed..no. Ceiling fans are a must here in Florida.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Not unless it gets extremely hot....which is a rarity here.


right now, in the room i'm in,  with a window open, it's 79.2 deg f  ( at 8pm) .. too hot to sleep without at least a fan,,,

In Spain I have AC... but here most people don't have AC waaaayy too expensive to have installed through bricks and mortar..


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I sleep with a fan pointing at my bed .. remote control oscillating ,like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *It's just like the one I sleep with. It's funny because of my thyroid problems I am always cold except when I am sleeping. Then I have the fan and the air conditioner on also. *


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> right now, in the room i'm in,  with a window open, it's 79.2 deg f  ( at 8pm) .. too hot to sleep without at least a fan,,,
> 
> In Spain I have AC... but here most people don't have AC waaaayy too expensive to have installed through bricks and mortar..


It’s been wet here...cooled off after a very warm morning....


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 2, 2021)

I  always use my ceiling fan,   along with the A/C   during  the hot months here.  And I have a white noise machine that goes on every night too.   Just use that machine out of habit I think,  have for years.  

When we get cooler  weather and a good breeze at night,  I leave my back patio door open.  That's the best sleep.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 2, 2021)

In fairly mild weather, we sleep with the windows open and the ceiling fan on slow speed.  That way, we get some constant fresh air, and the fan is quiet.  On the flip side, when the windows are open, the birds wake us up way too early.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I sleep with a fan pointing at my bed .. remote control oscillating ,like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have this one ^ at my partially open slider door years ago. Now, I  just rely on my central A/C.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 3, 2021)

These 2 and a ceiling fan get's it done for me.


----------



## Remy (Jun 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I sleep with one by the bed for the white noise.


 I have a white noise CD that sounds like a low pitched air conditioner. I can't sleep without it anymore. It doesn't cut out everything like the garbage truck or the gardeners when I used to work PM shift and slept later. I liked it so much I ordered two more but I don't think that web page that sold them is there anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

Remy said:


> I have a white noise CD that sounds like a low pitched air conditioner. I can't sleep without it anymore. It doesn't cut out everything like the garbage truck or the gardeners when I used to work PM shift and slept later. I liked it so much I ordered two more but I don't think that web page that sold them is there anymore.


they have little machines you can mount on the wall behind your bed and plug in. i've used my mom's when i was there. they just need to be louder. mom freaked out the first time i brought my box fan and got it roaring. lol!


----------



## Nathan (Jun 8, 2021)

Ceiling fan on low usually takes care of sleeping in comfort.    Have a HEPA air filer unit to reduce allergens, and also provides a bit of "white noise".


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 8, 2021)

*Yes, I have one near the foot of my bed.  I keep the remote by the bed so I can occilate it if I want.  Love it.*


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> I sleep with one by the bed for the white noise.


What is white noise?


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 16, 2022)

I have one of those sound machines…put it on thunder storms and heavy rainfall sound,,,,darn thing is I am terrified of real thunder storms…a therapist would make a fortune off me!


----------



## Autumn72 (Feb 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> right now, in the room i'm in,  with a window open, it's 79.2 deg f  ( at 8pm) .. too hot to sleep without at least a fan,,,
> 
> In Spain I have AC... but here most people don't have AC waaaayy too expensive to have installed through bricks and mortar..


I have a portable air conditioner on wheels hiked up on bed leg Risers to even the window exhaust hose a 14,000 btu 
It worked great gor my studio apt. Also is a heater ect.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Hired help is fairly inexpensive here in Ecuador.
I've hired a girl to fan me with a banana leaf at 
night. It seems to help me rest quite nicely. In
the daytime hours, she peels my grapes for me.


----------



## RFW (Feb 16, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Hired help is fairly inexpensive here in Ecuador.
> I've hired a girl to fan me with a banana leaf at
> night. It seems to help me rest quite nicely. In
> the daytime hours, she peels my grapes for me.


That sounds dirty to me but I do have a dirty mind.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

RFW said:


> That sounds dirty to me but I do have a dirty mind.


What sounded dirty? Naked grapes?


----------



## RFW (Feb 16, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> What sounded dirty? Naked grapes?


I have a feeling grapes aren't the only things she peels for you (please don't ban me).
I'll stop now.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)

Oh, I know what you're thinking. 
Yeah, she does that too, peels 
an orange every now and then.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 16, 2022)

Autumn72 said:


> What is white noise?


White noise is sound that includes all frequencies audible to the human ear—between 20 hertz and 20,000 hertz—played at an equal intensity or amplitude, measured in decibels. This produces a "shh" sound similar to that of a humming air conditioner, a hair dryer, a whirring fan, TV static, or radio static. The sound of white noise can conceal other more jarring sounds, allowing you to get a better night's sleep. The term "white noise" derives from the term "white light;" just as white light is a blend of all visible light wavelengths, white noise is a blend of all audible sound frequencies.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Yep, Summer or Winter.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 17, 2022)

I have a ceiling fan on every night, winter or summer, just like the feel of moving air.

Growing up in Florida and Louisiana without AC I always had a fan by the bed, it was essential to sleep.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)

Yes, always.  Open window as well.


----------



## caramel (Feb 17, 2022)

I put on an air filter for the white noise. In the winter, it has the added advantage of warming the air closest to it by a degree or so.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2022)

Many who have tinnitus use white noise to help them sleep.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)

I simply have to feel air circulating around me at night.  Another of my many quirks.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 17, 2022)

Fans = chilly, drafty, noisy.
NOPE.  I prefer warm and quiet.


----------



## David777 (Feb 17, 2022)

When I grew up in the 1950s California, most residential homes still did not have modern A/C and instead used fans.  By the 1960's most new homes had modern A/C.  When I lived in Asia ceiling fans were still common.  Here in the cool dry SF Bay Area climate, my older 2-story unit with poor wall insulation within a 4 plex condominium has A/C, however I turned it off a decade ago and it has since become unrepairable due to its unavailable refrigerant.  Only a few days each summer, does my unit become too warm inside that for this person is above 80F.  Instead I do what everyone did decades ago. Open windows in the wee hours and close them by mid morning.

During winters, 2 decades ago, I also turned off my gas heating.  On worst winter days, am able to keep room temperatures at 60F or above by just closing upstairs doors and using electric space heaters, an ordinary hair drier, plus a fan I sometimes use to help circulation without thermal layering.  As someone that backpacks and camps outdoors, I am used to sleeping in a wide range of temperature conditions including well below freezing.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 17, 2022)

During warm weather I sleep with a ceiling fan overhead.  In hotter weather I also set up a regular fan that's trained only on me with DH avoiding most of the breeze.  Bedroom heat system is set at 66 during cold weather, AC at 77 during hot weather.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 17, 2022)

I have one in the bedroom for white noise, as I too suffer from tinnitus. Too many years of gun fire, rock concerts and loud machinery takes it's toll. At the island house, have a ceiling fan in every room, and a few oscillating fans also. Mike


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 17, 2022)

I use a little white noise machine (Letrofan) every night to drown out the night time rackets.  I use a fan during the summer months as I can't sleep if it's too hot.  I have a Dyson heater/air purifier that I use when it's cold.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 17, 2022)

*Yes, I do most nights.  I have a fan in my bedroom. I use it for the white noise and because, even in winter, I often feel over heated. I have one in my living room as well. They work great, and I love the design.  They oscillate as well*


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 17, 2022)

I have ceiling fans in most of my rooms, kitchen included.
Only use them in the summertime when it's 95*-195*..jk


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

I’m far out from menopause, Live in the Midwest, and still need a fan during the coldest nights!   I am thin also.   What’s wrong!  Lol


----------



## Devi (Feb 17, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> I’m far out from menopause, Live in the Midwest, and still need a fan during the coldest nights!   I am thin also.   What’s wrong!  Lol


It's being thin; being heavier will keep you warm.

Obviously, you need some chocolate!


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 18, 2022)

I use a fan in the Spring, Summer, and Fall.  In the Winter it gets too cold in my bedroom to have the fan going but I do use a sound machine to sleep then.


----------

